# IE6+nervige Popups



## Playboy (18. November 2004)

Wenn ich n Internet Explorer Fenster öffne und das inne Taskleiste ablege, poppt das bei vielen Seiten während des Ladens wieder in den Vordergrund auf. Wie kann man einstellen das die inner Taskleiste bleiben  Ich wußte das mal, hab aber letztens meine Festplatte formatiert und habs bisher noch nicht wieder herausgefunden.

DAS NERVT TIERISCH


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Hi Playboy,

sorry, ich kann dir nicht helfen. Ich hab unter XP den SP2 drauf und da sind die Einstellungen für den IE anders.

Eine Anmerkung: Lass den IE 6 sausen, wenn es geht und nimm Firefox oder irgend was anderes, gescheites.

Gruß
Martin


----------

